# Solo Golf Trip to Scotland



## g-double (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

On April 19th I'll be landing in Edinburgh to start a 9 day solo-golf trip  in the Aberdeen and St. Andrews areas of  Scotland.

I'm looking for members of clubs/courses to play with at various links  courses so that I can get a feel for the culture and history of the club  as well as enjoy the course with someone sure to love and appreciate  its nuances. Additionally, it won't hurt to not need a caddie at every  course given the local knowledge members possess.

About me: I'm a 35 y/o male, who hasn't played much golf the last few  months given the winter here in Colorado, who currently plays to between  an 8 and 10 HCP. I'm a member of a links course here in Colorado and  I'm completely in love with everything about links golf, including the  unpredictable weather. I don't play slow, don't throw or ground clubs,  am respectful of the course and am generally considered good company on  the course.


Courses I'm looking to play:

*Aberdeen, Scotland *between 4/20 and 4/23 (based out of Aberdeen and traveling by train/bus/whatever)

Royal Aberdeen
Cruden Bay
Murcar Links
Newburgh on Ythan

*St. Andrews *between 4/24 and 4/28 (I'll be very near the 18th green of The Old Course and will travel mostly by foot/bus/getting a ride)

Elie
Kingsbarns

I'm open to some other suggestions as well. Please feel free to PM me if  you'd like some more information or have ideas to discuss in private,  such as better places to meet members of these clubs/courses. Also, if you happen to know of a similar site for Ireland I'd appreciate that information as I'll be there by myself from April 6 - April 19th.

Thank you,

Garen


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds a great trip, hope some of the Scots contingent on here can sort you out, we also have quite a few members from Ireland on here too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2016)

Just curious but why aren't you playing any of the courses in St Andrews?


----------



## g-double (Feb 24, 2016)

louise: Thank you for the well wishes.

drive4show: I thought that might look weird. A friend of mine in London has introduced me to someone on the board of the local golf community there in St. Andrews so I'm confident he will sort me out. If he doesn't, I will likely inquire here for some company. Regardless, rest assured that I will be playing in and around St. Andrews until I can't walk as it's where I'm finishing my trip.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2016)

No problem  :thup:

Heads up for you, you can buy a 3 day pass for the courses in St Andrews, I believe it entitles you to 3 rounds on any of the courses apart from the Old. Much cheaper than paying individual green fees. Have a look on the website for details

http://www.standrews.com/Play/Offers-and-packages


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2016)

sorry i can't help with your trip as I'm in the North near inverness.

but enjoy.

Also which courses are near the sea in Colorado?


----------



## g-double (Feb 24, 2016)

Touche, I suppose you could describe it as an inland links course. www.ballyneal.com. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

g-double said:



			Touche, I suppose you could describe it as an inland links course. www.ballyneal.com. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
		
Click to expand...

That looks a very nice course 

Where abouts in Ireland are you staying ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2016)

g-double said:



			Touche, I suppose you could describe it as an inland links course. www.ballyneal.com. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
		
Click to expand...

stunning looking course. welcome to the forum and enjoy your trips


----------



## g-double (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for the compliments on the course, we're quite proud of it. Also, thank you for the welcome to the forum.

Re: Ireland, I'm spending six days in Tralee, two days Around Belmullet (Carne, Enniscrone, Strandhill) and then about five days in and around Letterkenny.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2016)

g-double said:



			Hello Everyone,

On April 19th I'll be landing in Edinburgh to start a 9 day solo-golf trip  in the Aberdeen and St. Andrews areas of  Scotland.

I'm looking for members of clubs/courses to play with at various links  courses so that I can get a feel for the culture and history of the club  as well as enjoy the course with someone sure to love and appreciate  its nuances. Additionally, it won't hurt to not need a caddie at every  course given the local knowledge members possess.

About me: I'm a 35 y/o male, who hasn't played much golf the last few  months given the winter here in Colorado, who currently plays to between  an 8 and 10 HCP. I'm a member of a links course here in Colorado and  I'm completely in love with everything about links golf, including the  unpredictable weather. I don't play slow, don't throw or ground clubs,  am respectful of the course and am generally considered good company on  the course.


Courses I'm looking to play:

*Aberdeen, Scotland *between 4/20 and 4/23 (based out of Aberdeen and traveling by train/bus/whatever)

Royal Aberdeen
Cruden Bay
Murcar Links
Newburgh on Ythan

*St. Andrews *between 4/24 and 4/28 (I'll be very near the 18th green of The Old Course and will travel mostly by foot/bus/getting a ride)

Elie
Kingsbarns

I'm open to some other suggestions as well. Please feel free to PM me if  you'd like some more information or have ideas to discuss in private,  such as better places to meet members of these clubs/courses. Also, if you happen to know of a similar site for Ireland I'd appreciate that information as I'll be there by myself from April 6 - April 19th.

Thank you,

Garen
		
Click to expand...

You unlucky sod.

40+ people from this forum are playing Cruden bay, Murcar, Trump international (twice) and Carnoustie (championship and burnside) between 28th April and 2nd May - we miss you by less than a week.

We also have large discounts, and I mean large, from the normal green fees and it would be a great chance for you to meet some forummers.

Here is the link to our thread in the arrange a game section. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...rnoustie-April-May-2016&p=1463575#post1463575

Unless you could change your flights...........if you were interested, e-mail us on Trump2016@hotmail.com, if your a democrat, dont be too hard on us.


----------



## g-double (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't possibly be that unlucky to have found the time off to make this trip happen, but you're right in the sense that I could clearly be luckier. 

There is no possible way for me to change my flights because of work. That does sound like a truly amazing gathering and I'll be sure to read about it once it's done!

Thank you for the invitation to participate.

 I'll leave all political commentary in my head.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2016)

g-double said:



			Thank you for the compliments on the course, we're quite proud of it. Also, thank you for the welcome to the forum.

Re: Ireland, I'm spending six days in Tralee, two days Around Belmullet (Carne, Enniscrone, Strandhill) and then about five days in and around Letterkenny.
		
Click to expand...

Carne and Enniscrone are both outstanding examples of rugged natural links. I can't recommend them highly enough :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2016)

g-double said:



			I can't possibly be that unlucky to have found the time off to make this trip happen, but you're right in the sense that I could clearly be luckier. 

There is no possible way for me to change my flights because of work. That does sound like a truly amazing gathering and I'll be sure to read about it once it's done!

Thank you for the invitation to participate.

 I'll leave all political commentary in my head.
		
Click to expand...

Shame fella.

If your ever in the NW of England, post up on here, a few are members of good courses, but you also have Royal Liverpool, Royal Lytham ST. Annes, Birkdale (all open venues) as well as many other top courses like Hillside, S and A (Ryder cup venue) all within 30-40 minutes drive from each other.


----------



## smange (Feb 24, 2016)

g-double said:



			Thank you for the compliments on the course, we're quite proud of it. Also, thank you for the welcome to the forum.

Re: Ireland, I'm spending six days in Tralee, two days Around Belmullet (Carne, Enniscrone, Strandhill) and then about five days in and around Letterkenny.
		
Click to expand...

Hi and welcome to the forum.

When you are in the Letterkenny area I would be happy to meet up for a game or two at my club, I'm a member at Ballyliffin where we have two top class links courses.

Just let me know your dates and we can sort something out a bit closer to the time.

A couple of photo sets to whet your appetite, courtesy of Kevin Markham who occasionally posts on here as well.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157622077985084/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157622074687152/


----------



## Duckster (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome, your trip sounds awesome!

Don't know if you've already tried but you can always contact Ru Macdonald who runs the http://scottishgolfpodcast.com/ he's a member at Cruden and is a nice lad.  He might be able to help out with members of the other courses round there as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2016)

smange said:



			Hi and welcome to the forum.

When you are in the Letterkenny area I would be happy to meet up for a game or two at my club, I'm a member at Ballyliffin where we have two top class links courses.

Just let me know your dates and we can sort something out a bit closer to the time.

A couple of photo sets to whet your appetite, courtesy of Kevin Markham who occasionally posts on here as well.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157622077985084/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmarkham/sets/72157622074687152/

Click to expand...

Just had a look at the pics and wow, your place looks incredible.


----------



## Twire (Feb 25, 2016)

g-double said:



			Thank you for the compliments on the course, we're quite proud of it. Also, thank you for the welcome to the forum.

Re: Ireland, I'm spending six days in Tralee, two days Around Belmullet (Carne, Enniscrone, Strandhill) and then about five days in and around Letterkenny.
		
Click to expand...

I played Enniscrone and Strandhill last year on our annual boys golf holiday, two cracking courses I'm sure you'll enjoy. The Irish hospitality is second to none, so much so, that we're doing Dublin this year.

Enjoy your golf break.


----------



## g-double (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I couldn't be looking forward to the break with greater anticipation.

Duckster: Thank you for the suggestion about contacting Ru Macdonald.

In classic fashion I am now considering limiting my time in NW Ireland and playing Royal Portrush and Portstewart in N. Ireland instead. 

For those of you that have played in NW Ireland, if you could pick only one place to play between Rosapenna, Portsalon, and Narin & Portnoo, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 26, 2016)

I might be able to help a little with games around St Andrews / Kingsbarns. With it being a week before the aforementioned Aberdeen mega forum trip, it might be tricky for me to get much time away from work/family but happy to chat about possibilities. 

Assuming your budget is already pretty high you really should try to play the Old Course if you're coming this far anyway. I'd be happy to partner up in the ballot, I just won't be able to commit until nearer the time.


----------



## g-double (Feb 26, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I might be able to help a little with games around St Andrews / Kingsbarns. With it being a week before the aforementioned Aberdeen mega forum trip, it might be tricky for me to get much time away from work/family but happy to chat about possibilities. 

Assuming your budget is already pretty high you really should try to play the Old Course if you're coming this far anyway. I'd be happy to partner up in the ballot, I just won't be able to commit until nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jim, I definitely plan to get on at the Old, either through the ballot by partnering up or by waiting in the queue myself. I'll reach out to you via PM closer in time.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm a member at Newburgh. Picked a date and I'll take you round if you can fit it in a game.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2016)

g-double said:



			Thank you everyone, I couldn't be looking forward to the break with greater anticipation.

Duckster: Thank you for the suggestion about contacting Ru Macdonald.

In classic fashion I am now considering limiting my time in NW Ireland and playing Royal Portrush and Portstewart in N. Ireland instead. 

For those of you that have played in NW Ireland, if you could pick only one place to play between Rosapenna, Portsalon, and Narin & Portnoo, which would you choose and why?
		
Click to expand...

I would chose the Sandy Hills course at Rosapenna, it's a great example of a big, rugged links. Just how I like them :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I would chose the Sandy Hills course at Rosapenna, it's a great example of a big, rugged links. Just how I like them :thup:[/QUO

I'd play Narin & Portnoo a fantastic course with views to die for , played it in september and it was fantastic.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## g-double (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Steve,

it seems as though there is no consensus on which course to play based on the responses here and what I've read on the Internet. 

Garen


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2016)

stevek1969 said:





drive4show said:



			I would chose the Sandy Hills course at Rosapenna, it's a great example of a big, rugged links. Just how I like them :thup:[/QUO

I'd play Narin & Portnoo a fantastic course with views to die for , played it in september and it was fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

N&P is a really nice track but I don't think it compares to Sandy Hills which is a top 100 course.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## g-double (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks drive4show.

Does anyone know if the overseas membership at Enniscrone entitles one to reciprocal benefits at the other North and West Coast Links clubs? I've read one online post that says it does but I have not heard back from the club.

Thanks,

Garen


----------



## matt611 (Mar 1, 2016)

g-double said:



			Thanks drive4show.

Does anyone know if the overseas membership at Enniscrone entitles one to reciprocal benefits at the other North and West Coast Links clubs? I've read one online post that says it does but I have not heard back from the club.

Thanks,

Garen
		
Click to expand...

I believe you should be entitled to some form of discount but it has to be arranged through your club secretary - Enniscrone.  

You might be able to contact the clubs you would like to play and give them your GUI number (if you have one) and see what they say, but as I say I think you are meant to go through your own clubs secretary.  Good luck


----------



## smange (Mar 1, 2016)

Members of any of the courses within the North And West Coast Links group do get discounted rates at other courses in the group but as Matt says you are supposed to go through your clubs secretary.

I think it's a discount of 50% on the summer green fee rate so could be quite a saving depending on the courses you play if indeed being an overseas member qualifies you.

You could also play some of the courses in open comps as a lot of clubs over here have regular opens both midweek and weekends.


----------



## g-double (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you both for the information. I suppose I will wait to hear back from Enniscrone to know whether joining makes sense. 

I don't imagine the secretary will be too happy if I join and then request assistance at a handful of clubs. 

Playing an open comp could be really fun though!


----------



## g-double (Mar 8, 2016)

It turns out that Enniscrone's overseas membership does come with reciprocal benefits at any other clubs. I have a feeling it did in the past but the secretary - understandingly so - became sick of arranging tee times for overseas members.


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 8, 2016)

g-double said:



			Touche, I suppose you could describe it as an inland links course. www.ballyneal.com. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - your home course looks stunning!


----------



## g-double (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you! The greens were just cut for the first time since the end of the season so I'm super excited to get back out there.

Played a great 27 holes in a 4-5 club wind on Saturday and loved every minute of it, well, maybe not the sand ripping across my face...

Thanks again for your kind comment,

Garen


----------

